# Rain-x?



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

my frog aren't in the tank yet, so i was wondering if rain-x is OK to use in our tanks. My thought is to put it on the doors that open to keep the moisture off and to keep the tank more visible. If this has been asked/posted before and you know the link please post, or if you know the answer please provide. I'm not sure if this would be toxic to the PDF's. i look forward to hearing your replies.


----------



## basket (Jan 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use rain-x in a viv. I think the best thing to do for the condensation in you tank is to just wipe it off. I'm pretty sure that every ingredient in it other than the silicon would be toxic.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wouldn't it make life so easy? 

What’s Inside: Rain-X. Better Driving Through Alcohol | Magazine

Sulfuric acid, Ethanol, Isopropanol... Some rough stuff.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Put it in.. take a couple hits off the bottle while your rocking it out. LOL j/k

Yeah I just wipe my tanks once a day.. if that... no problems. Or do a search for posts about internal fans. That would also get the job done and make the plants happier.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I use a squeegee! it works great!


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Wouldn't it make life so easy?
> 
> What’s Inside: Rain-X. Better Driving Through Alcohol | Magazine
> 
> Sulfuric acid, Ethanol, Isopropanol... Some rough stuff.


 
sounds like death would follow after no condensation.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah I just wipe my tanks once a day.. if that... no problems. Or do a search for posts about internal fans. That would also get the job done and make the plants happier.[/QUOTE]

wouldn't the fans just dry everthing out? what's the benefits to using them?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

The fan(s) create air movement in the tank. There are number of plants that like humidity but need air circulation.

I have read that fans well make it only slightly less humid. It's not like your running intake and exhaust fans for cooling. It's a fan pushing around very moist air in a sealed tank.

Hope that helps.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

gotcha, any way to use cpu fans and convert them to plug in the wall?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

WONTON SALLY said:


> gotcha, any way to use cpu fans and convert them to plug in the wall?


I found this link awhile ago and it shows you how to convert cpu fans for frog vivs.
How To: Air Circulation - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information

Bryan


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for the info and link.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

or if you prefer to save yourself the time and hassle of the wiring, you can buy a 

12V DC Adapter with MOLEX connectors <--I bought this for $7.99 at Fry's.

MOLEX connectors are the ones that PC fans use, so you can plug it in directly without any tools whatsoever. Granted if you want the entire PVC system you have your work cut out for you, but in terms of wiring and general setup, it takes 5 minutes and absolutely 0 electrical skill.


EDIT: make sure you understand your power consumption properly as well  the MOLEX adapter from Fry's I got was 0.6A and came with 2 MOLEX connectors and 2 3V connectors.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

have a link for FRY's and pics of it installed in your tank to get a better idea?


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

or of the fans you are using?


----------



## aboznut (Jun 19, 2011)

I wouldn't do it...not worth the risk....


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

aboznut said:


> I wouldn't do it...not worth the risk....


yep, decided that a few days ago, too many nasties in it.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Wouldn't it make life so easy?
> 
> What’s Inside: Rain-X. Better Driving Through Alcohol | Magazine
> 
> Sulfuric acid, Ethanol, Isopropanol... Some rough stuff.


it's tough love


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

agreed, unfortunately.


----------

